# 1inch on the ground, and still snowing! NE OHIO



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

a couple more inches and it looks like im going to have to hook the blade up...

dont know if i should be happy or mad on this saturday night here....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Where are you at in n.e. ohio. I'm in Madison and it is not doing anything here yet. Steve


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

Richfield ohio


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I see it is still south west of me.


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

i am downloading radarplus from accuweather.com .....i wonder if it will offer me some valuable insight


----------

